# can i use a casserole dish on the stove burners?



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

sorry for all the random questions today. I've never used it on teh stove (or the oven for that matter) and I'm worried about putting it on teh stove top to brown the chicken like the recipe says..
so, is it safe to do so?

the casserole dish I have looks like these ones


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Your recipe says to do that? I wouldn't. I've accidentally turned a burner on with a glass pie pan on it and it exploded. Not fun, at all.

I just brown chicken in a skillet.


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

No!! Your dish will explode and you'll have a huge nasty mess to clean up. A skillet is a much better idea.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

The only kind of casserole that is okay for stove top is something like a cast iron dutch oven.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

nak
yes the recipe said to do that///I didn't though and used a pot instead
i was scared to try b/c I did have a glass lasagna dish break on me years ago when it was accidently left on a hot stove


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

is it ok for a glass casserole to go from freezer to *oven*?

I made the same stovetop mistake years ago and have always been afraid to go straight to the oven with a frozen casserole... even though the dishes are marked "freezer to oven" or something like that.

Thoughts?


----------

